# Do I need a business license to sell online?



## txsoaper (Oct 21, 2009)

I am just starting out and was trying to get everything lined out.  Do I need a business license to sell my soap on a website, if I open one?  What kind of license do I need...LLC, C corp, S corp..blah, blah, blah!    I live in Texas which you might also need to know.  I got on line and looked at the state of texas webiste and am now more confused.  I also wanted to ask if you recommend insurance and if so, any suggestions where to go for that.

THank you all for your time.


----------



## Sunkawakan (Oct 21, 2009)

I live in Colorado and am interested in the same thing about the license.  I know about the insurance and highly recommend it just to be safe.


----------



## JenniferSews (Oct 21, 2009)

Sunkawakan said:
			
		

> I live in Colorado and am interested in the same thing about the license.  I know about the insurance and highly recommend it just to be safe.



I can answer for CO, yes you need a retail sales license and to set yourself up as a business and register your business on the secretary of state website.  It's easy, fast and cheap in CO thankfully!   You will have to report your Colorado sales, so if you sell to someone in the state that counts toward your sales tax.  It's very reasonable though, and the tax rate is low, or nothing if you're under a certian $ amount, I can't remember what exactly.

As for other states, look on your secretary of state website and they can give you the info for your state.


----------

